# What is the best ATV?



## woodpecker

zzzzzz


----------



## Ryan_Todd

my buddy has a polaris sportsman 500 that does the trick.


----------



## woodpecker

zzzzz


----------



## Lance Pardee

I have a Polaris 325 Sportsman, and I love it. I all so have a Polaris trail boss 250, and a Polaris 90 Sportsman. I have owned other brands but all ways go back to the Polaris. They are dependable good machines.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

We own two Polaris Magnums, one is a 325, the other a 330. They are nice, but they don't compare to a Sportsman 500. My friend has a Sportsman 500 and it is way better all around- durability, speed, pulling capabilities. It does awesome in the mud, and has all the power you would ever need. The Magnums are just a little underpowered, which is a little hard on the machine. We used one for snow plowing, and after 3 years of that plus mudding and everything else, it has seen better days. A Sportsman 500 can just handle all jobs better in my opinion. After riding the Magnums and a Sportsman 500, I would definately go big. Just a better machine. One thing is for sure- go with Polaris.


----------



## Madison

HONDA!!!


----------



## winger

I fish and hang with some Polaris factory Guys. .. If your going remote, Indurance is the game. I love the engine break & 4 wheel disk breaks for mountains out west. I like the 400-500. If you go too big, you don't get the pull start rope.

One thing for sure, the Japs are always hot on the trail to copy idea's. The auto shift system that Polaris designed will no doubt be copied to some degree. I say support our OWN workers .
Buy American.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

All of the manufacturers make good rides now. I have a '95 Polaris 400 Sportsman that I have driven the wheels off of. I would buy another one tomorrow... :beer:


----------



## Madison

[Winger Wrote]:
One thing for sure, the Japs are always hot on the trail to copy idea's. The auto shift system that Polaris designed will no doubt be copied to some degree. I say support our OWN workers .
Buy American.[/quote]

I agree with your "Buy American" quote, but I've had Honda's all my life and Have buddies that ride in some of the toughest, muddiest, swampiest terrain, and a lot of them started with the polaris. Out of the 15 people that all ride religously all summer long.. Have since got rid of their polaris's and have gone to either the Honda or the Arctic cat.. Now when I say these guys ride hard, I mean they ride hard, worthy of a polaris commercial by far.

Biggest problem on the polaris's is that the front end is belt driven, and just like there snowmobiles, once you get the belt wet you aren't going anywhere!! THey have seen plenty of polarisis broke down and limping back to the trailer while there new machines keep on riding....Not trying to start a Chevy vs. Ford argument but this is what I've seen first hand..

Keep it reeeel


----------



## Plainsman

This is very interesting to me as I plan on buying one after I retire. I guess it will be my retirement present to myself. I have been checking the larger machines that I can use around the yard, haul my blind to the field etc. So far the Polaris Ranger looks good. I like the idea of a cab, heater, and snow blade. Getting to old to sit on that cold old garden tractor.

These larger outfits are getting more popular. Have any of you guys run one of them. What do you think of the Yamaha Rino, of the Mule?


----------



## zfish87

If your going for pour toughness and reliability, Hondas are unbeatable. We go elk hunting every year in the mountains in Idaho, and I can hardly believe the abuse they take, we have literally rolled them end over end with 3/4 of an elk strapped to them down the mountain, and nothing broke, the only reason it stopped is cause it smashed into a deadfall. The terrain is so steep I roll mine an average of 4 times a trip, and nothing has broke on them yet. I have ridden polaris and they are a little more comfortable riding and a little faster, but the ones in the camp next to us would get messed up just going over stumps and stuff, and my uncle screwed up his drivetrain going over logs and stuff in minnesota,and he is constantly having to get parts to fix it, in my expierience they're knowhere near the ruggedness and reliability of honda, we have 2 89' fourtrax 300 and 2 2002 foremen 450 and a Rancher 350 between our group and they are absolutely bullet proof, haven't had a single engine problem or breakage of any sort, and we beat the piss out of them. Oh and don't get bombardier my frien has one and messed up the plastic body just by flipping it on its side. Just IMO


----------



## faithsdave

I have a Honda and a Polaris, but will drive the Honda any day over the Polaris. It rides better, has more power [they are both 300] and has not had one problem. Cant say the same about the Polaris.


----------



## Springer

I agree with Madison. If you ride a Polaris you must be able to turn a wrench, if you ride a Honda you must be able to turn a key. Reliable.


----------



## greenhead

I think the Polaris has the best ride of them all. I've driven a Honda and they don't handle the best. I think Honda has the best longest lasting motor out there though.


----------



## hoagie

I have worked at two places in my career were I was in charge of maintenace on all of the ATV's. The first place had approx 8 Honda's, 2 Polaris 400's and one Polaris 6X6 with a fire engine. The place I work at now has 9 Honda's and one Polaris 6X6 with a fire engine. There is now way in $$%%^^$$# that anyone can compare a Honda ATV to a Polaris Machine. The only machine I have been stranded on is a Polaris and not once but many times. I have seen chains break, clutches melt, rims break, fowled plugs, tuning problems with the carbs, bearings actually come out of the wheel housing just to name a few.

If a person is going to use an ATV for any type of work, please for your own sake by HONDA. Polaris is the worst ATV that I have ever dealt with. The polaris machines might ride better but they don't ride very well at all when your walking!

We have one Polaris at work right now( thank God) and I had to have the throttle cable repaired 3 months after it was delivered.

Out of the 15 or so Honda machines I have been around I have replaced one brake cable on a 95 machine, replaced some fenders, oil and filters.

These ATV's are used hard on everything you can imagine.


----------



## north14

I have a camo 660 Yamaha Grizzly and love the damn thing. Lots of power and a great ride. The only drawback is cold weather starting. I keep mine in a heated garage so it does'nt matter for me but if it's going to be someplace cold in the winter months it'll be really hard to start.


----------



## strand

My dad just bought the Bombardier 2 seater and I must say I am very impressed with the machine. He bought around mid-January so their was some snow still flying and the plow and winch combo worked great. Traction on ice was very good and overall comfort and performance was outstanding. I have owned polaris and like them, although they are a bit heavy compared to other brands. The 660 griz is a horse and I would choose that over a sportsman because I like the amount of power it has as well as towing capacity (the sportsman is still very comparable), but with the option to completely lock the differential or have a limited slip is enough to make me change my mind.

I will say that I use Polaris extensively in the summer and put them through some harsh conditions and they never fail to break down at least once every 10 days or so, but the boss likes them for some odd reason. We always resort to pulling out the Honda Fourtrax as the Fourtrax has to be one of the most lengendary 4x4's IMO.

Plainsman, If you are thinking about a Ranger I would look into the Yamaha Rhino. It has just as many options, but it has more power than the polaris and in my opinion is more comfortable. Also the ground clearance of the yamaha is exceptional.


----------



## Plainsman

Strand

I checked with the dealer (Yamaha) here in Jamestown, and they said they could not get a snow blade. This would be one of the most important things to me. I would also like a cab and heater to use it extensively in winter. The Honda dealer says that Honda will have one of these machines with side by side seating and box this year some time. I see Suzuki has one out also, but top end is 24 miles per hour compared to the Polaris at 42 mph. I just don't know what to do, but I have a year and a half to think about it. Thanks for the info. Maybe Yamaha will make some of the accessories I want.


----------



## goatboy

We've pretty much had them all in some form or another and like they all say it is hard to beat a Honda. And like they also said STAY AWAY from Polaris! WE had a 500 HO that was a piece of junk, never again way to many problems! We had a Yamaha Kodiak that was also bulletproof with over 7,000 miles on it. The new one has independent susp. also and looks to be a great machine. The Honda Rubicon we have now is still running great after 4K miles, our neighbow has over 10K on his and has never had any problems. Thats reliability.
We also have a 400 Suzuki Eiger right now and for the money this is probably one of the best bangs for the buck along with the Arctic cat 400 4x4 also. You can pick a new holdover up for around $4500, bought mine that way across the border in MT with a plow and winch for $5083 out the door.
I think some of these wheelers are getting to large, thier heavy and consume to much fuel, 400-500 is a nice size.
I'll say one thing positive about Polaris, my friend in Wy has a new Ranger with the box and bench seat. I was VERY impressed with this outfit! He put a safari rack above the roll bar for coolers. An overhead gun rack and 3500 lb winch. We went to the top of a remote mountain area "jeep trail" took a 7x7 6x6 and a rag horn. Quartered them out and hauled everything down the mountain in one trip! Gear, meat, 3 guys and camping gear! 
I think almost every one makes a good outfit nowdays thou. Go to atvconnection.com for all the info you'll ever want on all of them, good and bad.

gb


----------



## ND_RC

"Ride Red"

Here are a few links to some ATV forum sites.

Honda - http://www.exriders.com/vbb/

Yamaha - http://www.bluetraxx.com/phpBB/index.php

Suzuki - http://www.z400central.com/invision

Do allot of research and test drive them.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I have a Polaris, now about 10 years old. Sportsman 350. Bought it back when I was on a "buy American" kick! (along with a Ford and GM) Don't use it very much and have never done ANY hard work with it other than hauling out a few deer in the fall, and now have only about 2000 miles on it. It has cost me a over $1.00 per mile in maintenance since I got it. Stuff breaking down on it so frequently I am now even a bit reluctant to drive the darned thing. Now I drive a Toyota truck and am looking for a Honda ATV dealer who is willing to take a trade.


----------



## ND_RC

HHugger,

You may want to try selling the polaris instead of trading. You will probably get more for it. Try posting an ad on http://www.bismanonline.com/

Here are two sites that you can find an estimate on what to ask for the polaris. http://www.nadaguides.com/Values/Va...nuf&Type=MC&GCode=MC&wSec=3&wPg=1008&Letter=P 
and 
http://www.kbb.com/kb/ki.dll/ke.kb.tp?kbb.ND;;ND015;&58501;rc&&zrc;Motorcycles

If you are still looking for a Honda Shop that will work a trade, use the link below to find one using a zip code locator. I found 10 Honda Shops within 140 miles of the 58501 Bismarck zip code.

http://powersports.honda.com/index.asp?SpawnDL=true&bhcp=1

Good Luck


----------



## goatboy

If you want a honda "good outfit" you'll want to take the drive south of Bismarck to Mobridge and the guys at Hammer Honda/ Yamaha.
They beat the jerk in Bismarck by $1,000 on our Honda Rubicon!
That was a deal we couldn't pass up, thier in the yellow pages and are some really good guys.
That new 450 rancher has the same great tranny as the Rubicon also.


----------



## winger

Madison said:


> quote]
> Biggest problem on the polaris's is that the front end is belt driven, and just like there snowmobiles, once you get the belt wet you aren't going anywhere!! THey have seen plenty of polarisis broke down and limping back to the trailer while there new machines keep on riding....Not trying to start a Chevy vs. Ford argument but this is what I've seen first hand..
> 
> Keep it reeeel[/quote
> 
> There is a spring "Ice Water Run in Northern Mn. Before the frost is out, about 25 guys get together at the deer shack and allot of riding is under water,up to the gas tank.. Polaris has no problem there, but if a machine is wrecked several times,unserviced,run with leaks, any machine will take in water where it doesn't belong, or mix with oil and ruin things.
> I sold 2 Yam Big Bears with less than a thousand miles on them-"trashed brakes" adult driven, for a Polaris,and the Polaris is a much better machine. I know guys that have Polaris to go across portages and deep water on top of ice to go many miles to the cabin in Ontario in spring with no prblems for years.
> 
> I think Competition in wheelers has benefited us all..
> All the machines are much better than 10 years ago.
> My problem with Honda besides being Jap ? they are "Ugly"
> If American products can't hold up, the market place is brutal..
> I heard Polaris is the best selling around the world, and the wheeler biz is bigger than snow machines for them. That surprised me.


----------



## purepower

id say either honda rancher or go with a prarie.


----------



## scottnd

I just bought a new Bombardier Outlander XT 2 up. SWEET! Don't buy unless you take a look at them and especially test drive them. Find some good potholes to ride them through and while locked in 4WD try accelerating through some gravel and paved corners. After youv'e ridden the Bombardier, talked with owners and compared things like the number of parts in the rear suspension you'll be impressed I'm sure!


----------



## Benillibrother

Just got a 2005 Arctic Cat 400 two weeks ago, its great, nice ride in the rough stuff, Rode a Honda Rubicon 500 not long ago and it was also a nice machine, handled great turning a decent speeds, The Arctic Cat doesn't corner maybe as easy as the Honda , but ride, looks and accessorys are great. Either one is a good choice.


----------



## oatsboy

I know some things are better off not ever have been said,but! 
As a property owner,sportsmen, and yes an atv owner nothing short of taxes has had such a negative effect on the quality of my so called life as the missuse of these machines.
I will stop,no rants ,no speaches ,
imo the best atv is the one the owner keeps on his own land,if that happens to be his own rsidential garage ,so be it.


----------



## bmelo

I agree hondas are great atvs, but i sugsest not getting one unless you also get the highlifter disc brake conversion kit. the drum brakes that come with them are horrible. ive had my atv go off a cliff twice and i went along for the the ride thanks to those horrible brakes. but it like a tank i flibbed them back over and kept going. My ATV has gone through horrible punishment of roling down hills sumerged under water several times and kept going. I have had my problems. A Common problem is in the indenpentant suspension ripping cb boots and wheel bearingings on the front tires. my Atv has about 4000km and now the piston rings are blown. maybe there not so great. but i have know many people with hondas and they have their problems as well. to me they seembetter then then the yamahas for water and mud. the polaris i have seen are horrible in rough terrain one time abuse they die. i have no experince with kawaski and bombardiers. the artic cats and suzuki have their problems after some good abuse over all their fairly good but seem gutless. Hondasare great if you change the tires and brakes. In my opinion every atv on the market comes with crap tires.


----------



## B&amp;B

just my opinion but i would go with a honda or the new Bombardier 800. that is one good quad.


----------



## JaySee

I really like my arctic cat 400. It does the job for me.


----------



## deacon

I have a Polaris Magnum 330, not all that impressed. Has a hard time running, seams I always need to choke it.


----------



## fox412

This is the first year that we have used the polaris 700. The thing that I like most about it is that they are fuel injected. Even when it is cold cold (not that we have had that much cold weather) but it has fired right up everytime. Last year we had a polaris 400. The thing died or needed to be choked until it warmed up. Which can be a pain when your trying to get in and out of the field early in the morning.


----------



## Double G

I bought a Polaris 800efi this year and the power will make your jaw drop. Excellent ride and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

I Love Polaris!!!


----------



## winger

zfish87 said:


> we have literally rolled them end over end with 3/4 of an elk strapped to them down the mountain, and nothing broke, the only reason it stopped is cause it smashed into a deadfall. The terrain is so steep I roll mine an average of 4 times a trip,
> 
> This cracks me up, Like that goofy Russian said
> What a Country !!


----------



## mac0086

I have a 96 polaris 400 xplorer and it is chain driven in front and rear. I have to agree with the chain versus belt comment. My sons Quad went through a massive puddle, more like a pond, and we had to wait for his to dry out because the belt got wet. Mine with the chains just kept on chuggin'. As far as buy american. I still think we should buy american. Polaris needs to go back to chains.


----------

